# thread for buffalooed to investigate



## serverian

http://www.lowendbox.com/tag/vpsace-com/

*@*, see their post times, compare with other company's post times and investigate. Go Go Go!


----------



## Steven F

For someone not well versed in LEB/LET, could you help me out a bit to understand your point?


----------



## Francisco

I always kinda thought VPS Ace was owned by CC. I'm likely far off the mark but I just thought it was odd that all of a sudden they had a ton of frontpage ads (like 3+ at one time).

Francisco


----------



## prometeus

@serverian, what are you looking for?


----------



## serverian

prometeus said:


> @serverian, what are you looking for?


Proof of what Fran said.


----------



## MannDude

You could have just sent him a PM... Just sayin'.

Never heard of VPSace. What makes you think they're owned/operated by CC? Just because they're operating out of Buffalo? Many hosts are, it's cheap.


----------



## notFound

The first post, god knows who wrote it, the second and third I'm pretty sure Liam didn't favour over others. The LEB queue is pretty long at the moment though, and the helpdesk is down so maybe they e-mailed Liam yesterday and that was the only offer he had. Possible I guess.


----------



## Francisco

serverian said:


> Proof of what Fran said.


The only reason it came off as odd to me is that back before it was announced that CC owns the place, the frontpage ads were 99%+ of the time sold out. VPSAce rolls out and within the first week lands 3 ad spots.

It could have just been a 'signon' bonus that Jon kicked in but I kinda think the same of ServerMania.

At this point i'm likely dabbing into crazy conspiracy theorist territory but given I was right all along about LE*? Who knows. Anyone know what "Matt's" last name is? There was that unknown 'Matthew B' fellow in CVPS' admin database and given the VPSAce's rep is also named Matt? Who knows.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude

Francisco said:


> The only reason it came off as odd to me is that back before it was announced that CC owns the place, the frontpage ads were 99%+ of the time sold out. VPSAce rolls out and within the first week lands 3 ad spots.
> 
> 
> It could have just been a 'signon' bonus that Jon kicked in but I kinda think the same of ServerMania.
> 
> 
> At this point i'm likely dabbing into crazy conspiracy theorist territory but given I was right all along about LE*? Who knows. Anyone know what "Matt's" last name is? There was that unknown 'Matthew B' fellow in CVPS' admin database and given the VPSAce's rep is also named Matt? Who knows.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Not to mention the first offer was posted by the mysterious unknown 'Stephanie' character. I've gotten good word that she was signing into the LEB helpdesk via a CC IP. Sure, could have been a VPN on their network, but either way, doesn't sit well with everything else considered.

Their service doesn't look like anything that'd interest me anyway. Just another cookie-cutter VPS provider competing on price in a location that is already full of other providers doing the same.


----------



## nunim

Am I the only one who's sick of seeing providers that only use CC locations? I'm not as much of a CC hater as some here but general their network is crap and they still don't support IPv6...  Maybe if they hadn't bought LET they could've spent the money for some IPv6 capable routers?

When I had a CVPS bday special in Atlanta, there was a 20ms latency difference between it and my RamNode, and the throughput was awful (although that could've been CVPS's overload servers).  The only time I had a good CC experience was when IPXCore first moved to Buffalo (something I bet they regret), and they still had Level 3 in the mix.

I'm still trying to find a Miami host that's got a halfway decent network...  Gotta love AT&T routing..

Also... Who the hell is VPSAce?

Seems like he was involved with cloud4web.com before, can't really find much/anything about him on the interwebz. 12 posts and he sprung for a WHT corp membership.

He's got some nice appliances though, wonder why he's moving, looks like they just bought it last year. Maybe to Buffalo


----------



## Naruto

CC could drop a lot of money to buy LEB.

Who else has money? VPS Ace.

Corporate Member on WHT. Ads on LEB.

All as a Newbie with 12 posts on WHT.

They obviously started well funded.

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/member.php?u=394169 old username is cloud4web.

Didn't find anything relating cloud4web.com to CC, but I did find Matt's last name.

http://isc.sans.edu/ipinfo.html?ip=172.245.208.0 Matt Barauski

This name also shows on their other domain http://whois.domaintools.com/vpsace.co

We're well aware that names can be faked, though.

Probably not too many Matt Barauski's out there. Let's Google it.

The unique name stands. He's not on any social networking sites.

You can easily rule out the non-network-related links as not being him.

How come this guy only has links about networking for his name?

No Facebook? Not even once?

Hmm his name shows New York and Florida addresses.


----------



## Francisco

Naruto said:


> CC could drop a lot of money to buy LEB.
> 
> Who else has money? VPS Ace.
> 
> Corporate Member on WHT. Ads on LEB.
> 
> All as a Newbie with 12 posts on WHT.
> 
> They obviously started well funded.
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/member.php?u=394169 old username is cloud4web.
> 
> Didn't find anything relating cloud4web.com to CC, but I did find Matt's last name.
> 
> http://isc.sans.edu/ipinfo.html?ip=172.245.208.0 Matt Barauski
> 
> This name also shows on their other domain http://whois.domaintools.com/vpsace.co
> 
> We're well aware that names can be faked, though.
> 
> Probably not too many Matt Barauski's out there. Let's Google it.
> 
> The unique name stands. He's not on any social networking sites.
> 
> You can easily rule out the non-network-related links as not being him.
> 
> How come this guy only has links about networking for his name?
> 
> No Facebook? Not even once?
> 
> Hmm his name shows New York and Florida addresses.


Coincides with the 'Matthew B' in the CVPS database.

Francisco


----------



## mikho

Francisco said:


> Coincides with the 'Matthew B' in the CVPS database.
> 
> 
> Francisco



CVPS reseller perhaps?


That doesn't require to much money to start. Anyone traceroute an IP?


----------



## Francisco

mikho said:


> CVPS reseller perhaps?
> 
> That doesn't require to much money to start. Anyone traceroute an IP?


'Matthew B' is in CVPS' administrators table, not just the clients table. If it was in the clients table no one would care.

Francisco


----------



## SeriesN

So is this another Buffalo Vps?


----------



## Epidrive

Naruto said:


> CC could drop a lot of money to buy LEB.
> 
> 
> Who else has money? VPS Ace.
> 
> 
> Corporate Member on WHT. Ads on LEB.
> 
> 
> All as a Newbie with 12 posts on WHT.
> 
> 
> They obviously started well funded.
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/member.php?u=394169 old username is cloud4web.
> 
> 
> Didn't find anything relating cloud4web.com to CC, but I did find Matt's last name.
> 
> http://isc.sans.edu/ipinfo.html?ip=172.245.208.0 Matt Barauski
> 
> 
> This name also shows on their other domain http://whois.domaintools.com/vpsace.co
> 
> 
> We're well aware that names can be faked, though.
> 
> 
> Probably not too many Matt Barauski's out there. Let's Google it.
> 
> 
> The unique name stands. He's not on any social networking sites.
> 
> 
> You can easily rule out the non-network-related links as not being him.
> 
> 
> How come this guy only has links about networking for his name?
> 
> 
> No Facebook? Not even once?
> 
> 
> Hmm his name shows New York and Florida addresses.


And the florida address was/is forsale: http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/2152-Osprey-Woods-Cir-Orlando-FL-32820/99691337_zpid/


Heres a vid of his 'house': http://www.youtube.com/#/watch?v=FFlOk-iEpSo&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DFFlOk-iEpSo


Assumably he's the one who bought it.


----------



## drmike

Oh, I looked at these cats a month or two back.  There is a story. 

Hopefully, overnight I'll get some time to spill what I have.  Have some equipment down and have been dealing with that all day.  So once done, I'll see about it.


----------



## wlanboy

Francisco said:


> 'Matthew B' is in CVPS' administrators table, not just the clients table. If it was in the clients table no one would care.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Wow.

Hopefully they do have something like: admin access != reseller access.


----------



## Naruto

"We're not owned, operated or controlled by CC whatsoever. We just co-locate our equipment in their facility."

- VPS Ace Support || Staff


----------



## drmike

I am back 

Let us start with the whois data:

VPS Ace

   2152 Osprey Woods Circle

   Orlando, Florida 32820

   United States

 

   Administrative Contact:

      Barauski, Matt  [email protected]

      VPS Ace

      2152 Osprey Woods Circle

      Orlando, Florida 32820

      United States

      +1.8555877223

------

 

Matt Barauski?   That's a real unique/rare name.  So rare in fact, that I can only quickly locate ONE instance of that name online.  That bunny trail leads to Bethlehem, Pennsylvania.

 

Bethelehem is mighty interesting to me, since CVPS database has an administrator who clearly seems to reside in Wilkes-Barre.  Wilkes is 60 miles from Bethelehem and these are two places younger, say student/college age would go between.

 

CVPS admin link?  Quite possibly.

 

So Barauski, very likely is an alias or aka.  Almost certain of that.

 

---------

 

Back to the whois:

2152 Osprey Woods Circle

 

That property is owned by:

Niedojadlo Stephen Eugene

... and his wife/girlfriend

 

It was built in 2012.

 

No big news there, sort of. Until you realize that:

 

Stephen Niedojadio is a principal of two corporations in Canada:

Capuchina, Inc. (2010)

Net3 Inc. (2012)

 

Both share an address of:

11 Cellini Ave.
Hamilton, ON L8W 3

 

That address shows a 905 phone number listed to Richard Niedojadio.  Richard I am unsure of who he is --- if a brother of these two or if he's their father.

 

Net3 is the interesting one that gives up some useful info 

*CHRISTOPHER NIEDOJADIO*

 

 

Does Christopher = Matt B?!?! Ehhh.... well... It is a mystery for now.

 

Does anyone remember the Servermania ads on LEB?




> _Kevin_ from ServerMania has sent in his first LowEndBox offer available in Buffalo New York and Toronto Canada.
> 
> see:http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/servermania-4month-512mb-openvz-vps-in-new-york-usa-toronto-canada/




*KEVIN?  Who is Kevin ?  Didn't we just get done playing that game?*




> ServerMania was previously known as B2Net Solutions, under which they were operating for 10 years and have undergone a rebranding. Their IP space is still registered as “B2Net Solutions” at this time and the company is legally registered in Ontario Canada.


Oh so Servermania = B2Net and 10 years in business  But are they?

Whios:


Domain Name: B2NETSOLUTIONS.COM
Created on: 05-Jul-02
Expires on: 05-Jul-15
Last Updated on: 30-Jun-10

Registrant:
B2 Net Solutions Inc.
12 Yonge, Suite 2210
Toronto, Ontario M5E1Z9
Canada

Administrative Contact:
Blanchard, Kevin [email protected]
B2 Net Solutions Inc.
12 Yonge, Suite 2210
Toronto, Ontario M5E1Z9
Canada
+1.8666096447 Fax -- +1.9053588986

Kevin Blanchard?   Could that be the Kevin posting Servermania ads?  I hope so and not that other Kevin/Adam.

Now, how did we go from VPSACE (the topic at hand) to Servermania?  Tee-hee, who is paying for my drinks tonight?

Now most Christophers go by simply Chris:


 

Look:

http://ca.linkedin.com/pub/chris-niedojadlo/47/130/212

 

(this should connect all the dots and have folks going wow!)

 



Chris Niedojadlo
-

Ontario, Canada  Internet


Join LinkedIn and access Chris Niedojadlo’s full profile. It's free!


As a LinkedIn member, you'll join 225 million other professionals who are sharing connections, ideas, and opportunities.


See who you and *Chris Niedojadlo* know in common
Get introduced to *Chris Niedojadlo*

Contact *Chris Niedojadlo* directly

View Chris's full profile



Chris Niedojadlo's Overview Current

Chief Operating Officer at Server Mania Inc.
President/CEO at Net3 Inc.
President/CEO at Aim2Game Inc.
Past

Business Development at Omnis Network

President/CEO at Carat Networks Inc.
President/CEO at Maximum Voice
Recommendations
*1* person has recommended Chris

Connections
*128* connections


Chris Niedojadlo's Summary


I have extensive experience in building online companies from scratch in order to achieve objectives with profitability and revenues, as well as awareness and positive brand imagery. I have established and managed a number of organizations having previously had limited marketplace knowledge and delivering many thousands of loyal clients and subsequently excellent levels of sales and turnover.

I pride myself on my ability to work with multidisciplinary teams, with particular expertise with online and social media marketing, integrating campaigns effectively. I am an open and progressive manager, and can be both hands-on and hands-off when managing or delegating tasks as required. 

I am customer-focused in my approach to my work, ensuring a high level of client satisfaction in all that I undertake, having taken personal responsibility for client-liaison within previous roles.



> Chris Niedojadlo
> -
> 
> Ontario, Canada  Internet
> 
> 
> Join LinkedIn and access Chris Niedojadlo’s full profile. It's free!
> 
> 
> As a LinkedIn member, you'll join 225 million other professionals who are sharing connections, ideas, and opportunities.
> 
> 
> See who you and *Chris Niedojadlo* know in common
> Get introduced to *Chris Niedojadlo*
> 
> Contact *Chris Niedojadlo* directly
> 
> View Chris's full profile
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Niedojadlo's Overview Current
> 
> Chief Operating Officer at Server Mania Inc.
> President/CEO at Net3 Inc.
> President/CEO at Aim2Game Inc.
> Past
> 
> Business Development at Omnis Network
> 
> President/CEO at Carat Networks Inc.
> President/CEO at Maximum Voice
> Recommendations
> *1* person has recommended Chris
> 
> Connections
> *128* connections
> 
> 
> Chris Niedojadlo's Summary
> 
> 
> I have extensive experience in building online companies from scratch in order to achieve objectives with profitability and revenues, as well as awareness and positive brand imagery. I have established and managed a number of organizations having previously had limited marketplace knowledge and delivering many thousands of loyal clients and subsequently excellent levels of sales and turnover.
> 
> I pride myself on my ability to work with multidisciplinary teams, with particular expertise with online and social media marketing, integrating campaigns effectively. I am an open and progressive manager, and can be both hands-on and hands-off when managing or delegating tasks as required.
> 
> I am customer-focused in my approach to my work, ensuring a high level of client satisfaction in all that I undertake, having taken personal responsibility for client-liaison within previous roles.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Niedojadlo's Experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chief Operating Officer *Server Mania Inc.*
> 
> May 2013 – Present (2 months) Toronto, ON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President/CEO *Net3 Inc.*
> 
> October 2012 – Present (9 months) Hamilton, ON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President/CEO *Aim2Game Inc.*
> 
> March 2012 – Present (1 year 4 months) Pickering, ON
> 
> •Founded and developed the organization from scratch, developing the brand, pricing and company proposition in order to attract and acquire over 1000 clients in under 6 months.
> •Managed and developed the customer support team, ensuring a high level of customer satisfaction
> •Advertised and marketed the company, building relationships with affiliate partners in order to gain brand awareness and incremental sales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Business Development *Omnis Network*
> 
> Privately Held; 11-50 employees; Computer Networking industry
> 
> September 2011 – October 2012 (1 year 2 months) Torrance, CA
> 
> •Managed business development for multiple web-hosting brands, including completing the acquisition of multiple web-hosting companies
> •Managed and developed advertising campaigns in order to generate brand awareness
> •Responded professionally to customer inquiries over the telephone, managing queries and resolving issues, resulting in additional sales levels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President/CEO *Carat Networks Inc.*
> 
> December 2007 – September 2011 (3 years 10 months) Hamilton, Ontario
> 
> •Established and developed the company with an effective business strategy in order to deliver over 800 clients hosting services.
> •Led a team of 3 professionals, providing training as required and ensuring their professional development
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President/CEO *Maximum Voice*
> 
> January 2007 – January 2008 (1 year 1 month) Hamilton, Ontario
> 
> •Developed personal knowledge of the industry and marketplace in order to develop a successful business plan and successfully serve over 1500 customers from an initial base of 0
> •Developed an extensive online marketing campaign focused on SEO and SEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Niedojadlo's Languages
> 
> 
> 
> English  (Full professional proficiency)
> 
> Polish  (Limited working proficiency)





I thought LowendBox/LowendTalk/WebHostingTalk disallowed multiple accounts for the same folks/company?  These folks probably have at least a half dozen of them.


----------



## SeriesN

Aim2Game was featured like less than 2 mo ago on LEB? So are they playing the same game CC got blamed for?


----------



## drmike

TL;DR:

Florida address = other brother in this and unlikely related.

Chris N. is the operator of things.

Both originate from Hamilton/Toronto area, not too far from Buffalo.

We were looking for VPSACE, but we found from locating Chris that he/they own Servermania, B2BNetsolutions, Net3 and a bunch of other companies past and present.

Most importantly, they are pumping ads through LET/LEB as at least 3 different companies currently.


----------



## Patrick

What about http://ssdvps.com

That also randomly popped up just recently, web design is also identical to VPSAce


Olark live chat has also just been added recently to both


----------



## drmike

Check it out 

Aim2Game:



> Devin, from Aim2Game, recently sent in these two exclusive offers for LowEndBox readers.


Devin on this one, Kevin on the other.

*WHOIS aim2game:*

Domain Name: AIM2GAME.COM

      Created on: 20-May-03

      Expires on: 20-May-14

      Last Updated on: 21-Feb-12

 

   Registrant:

   Aim2Game

   137 Main St. N. Suite 210

   Markham, Ontario L3P1Y2

   Canada

 

   Administrative Contact:

      Niedojadlo, Jerzy  [email protected]

      Aim2Game

      137 Main St. N. Suite 210

      Markham, Ontario L3P1Y2

      Canada

      +1.8552220553

 

-------------

 

Niedojadlo, Jerzy  .... Same last name   But we know from Chris' bio that Chris owns it   Liars... Bring the fires.


----------



## drmike

So who is going to have lowendtalk / lowendbox / Webhostingtalk get to weeding these guys, their accounts and their never ending offers?

I expect the lowend to do nothing since they are their customer via Colocrossing relationship.


----------



## drmike

http://bgp.he.net/AS55286

That's B2 Net's ASN and peered to Colocrossing.

ASNumber: 55286
ASName: SERVER-MANIA
ASHandle: AS55286
RegDate: 2013-05-16
Updated: 2013-05-16
Ref: http://whois.arin.net/rest/asn/AS55286

OrgName: B2 Net Solutions Inc.
OrgId: BNS-34
Address: 50 Green Mountain Rd. West
City: Hamilton
StateProv: ON
PostalCode: L8J 2V5
Country: CA
RegDate: 2011-10-24
Updated: 2013-03-05
Ref: http://whois.arin.net/rest/org/BNS-34



OrgTechHandle: KBL32-ARIN
OrgTechName: Blanchard, Kevin
OrgTechPhone: +1-416-933-6378
OrgTechEmail: [email protected]
OrgTechRef: http://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/KBL32-ARIN

OrgNOCHandle: MEHTA4-ARIN
OrgNOCName: Mehta, Jay
OrgNOCPhone: +1-866-609-6447
OrgNOCEmail: [email protected]
OrgNOCRef: http://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/MEHTA4-ARIN

OrgAbuseHandle: MEHTA4-ARIN
OrgAbuseName: Mehta, Jay
OrgAbusePhone: +1-866-609-6447
OrgAbuseEmail: [email protected]
OrgAbuseRef: http://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/MEHTA4-ARIN


----------



## Marc M.

buffalooed said:


> That's B2 Net's ASN and peered to Colocrossing.


*@* You don't mess with the server mafia  ... the bad boys of vps smuggling... they run their operations from far away... :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHwgq-Hv-5o


----------



## drmike

For those interested in snipping this host cartels legs on Webhostingtalk, these are the low hanging known accounts I could find in 2 minutes for them on WHT:

B2NetSolutions - NH

VPSAce

JustinSM


----------



## Marc M.

*@* as I've said...


----------



## drmike

*Ads ran by the shell companies on Lowendbox:*

 

VPSace       June 27, 2013, May 21, 2013 and April 10, 2013 

Server Mania May 13, 2013, April 12, 2013, March 2, 2013

aimtogame    June 10, 2013

 

 

*From March 2 - June 10, 2013 there were:*

27 Buffalo ads posted on LowendBox.

 

7 of those ads were posted by this ONE company or 25.9%

 

In that span, there were 2 offers from Colocrossing house brands:

ChicagoVPS and Hudson Valley Host

 

Which takes the number of fraud posts to 9.  That is 33.33% of the Buffalo/Colocrossing ads.

 

Now to the providers, all those stories about offer backlog on LEB.  Makes you a tad mad now?

 

Big cartel behavior laugh-out-loud is:

 

Ernie Member

April 8

Server Mania is worth a look - http://www.servermania.com/vps-hosting.htm

 

That's the fellow behind Hudson Valley Host (who we've long said is being ghost operated by Biloh/Colocrossing), recommending this hosting shell company on LET.  Weird stuff with what we know about both companies, ehh?  Colocrossing most certainly knows about aim2game, ServerMania and VPSAce being the same company.

 

Small world and all just coincidence  Right.


----------



## Marc M.

buffalooed said:


> Now to the providers, all those stories about offer backlog on LEB. Makes you a tad mad now?


*@* so unfogiveable...


----------



## Gary

There should be a wiki about all this stuff, exposing these guys.


----------



## notFound

After I see this it cliks (couldn't have really known otherwise), I did suspect that but of course I didn't actually put any time in to look into it which I salute @bufalooed for doing. I will pass this on to Liam and Jon and see what they do about the accusations. It's definately interesting, but really this doesn't surprise me in the slightest.


----------



## Marc M.

Gary said:


> There should be a wiki about all this stuff, exposing these guys.


*@**Gary* I don't really care...


----------



## drmike

Infinity said:


> I will pass this on to Liam and Jon and see what they do about the accusations. I


 

What will the owner of LET/LEB/Colocrossing do about their customer that cuts them an invoice and they've known probably for quite a while?  They'll keep cashing taking the dirty money.

I can confirm another company that hasn't been mentioned and that makes offers in the Low End cesspool site --- related hereto


----------



## drmike

Patrick said:


> What about http://ssdvps.com
> 
> That also randomly popped up just recently, web design is also identical to VPSAce
> 
> Olark live chat has also just been added recently to both


Yeah I'll confirm SSDVPS.com is another shell company being operated by the same folks.

The HTML on VPSACE and SSDVPS.com starts out entirely identical then breaks off.

The ToS for both sites is a template with a few details modified --- the company name, 48/72 hour money back guarantee.

Both companies (the clue) chose Ontario as venue for any legal disputes.

You say so what? Coincidence?  Yeah well try asking:

Markovic Nikola is the outed point in this puzzle



> *What do clients say:*"Launching many projects online at once can become frustrating and tedious, our company has selected Nikola to code our websites into HTML/CSS which always comes with A+ service and on time. I would highly recommend Nikola for your next web development project.*-Chris N., VPN Cast*



That's an endorsement from Chris N(iedojadlo) the owner of vpsace, Server Mania, aim2game b2net,  VPN Cast, and now:

*SSDVPS.COM*

From Nikola's own website profile:

http://markovicnikola.com/portfolio.html

You see from left to right: VPNCast, VPSAce, SSDVPS and A2G Hosting (aim2game).

Yep, Nikola designed all those websites for one single client, Chris.

Feel free to pass the info along to LET/LEB and Webhostingtalk.  Bring the ban hammers!


----------



## earl

buffalooed said:


> Oh, I looked at these cats a month or two back.  There is a story.


Man, when you say you have a story you weren't kidding!! lol


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle

buffalooed said:


> What will the owner of LET/LEB/Colocrossing do about their customer that cuts them an invoice and they've known probably for quite a while?  They'll keep cashing taking the dirty money.


True, I highly doubt they'll do anything about it and hope that people simply forget about it.


----------



## Gary

Marc M. said:


> *@Gary* I don't really care...


Damn, and I was going to force you to read the wiki as well.


----------



## mpkossen

buffalooed said:


> So who is going to have lowendtalk / lowendbox / Webhostingtalk get to weeding these guys, their accounts and their never ending offers?
> 
> I expect the lowend to do nothing since they are their customer via Colocrossing relationship.


AFAIK there's no real policy against multiple accounts on LET. We are known for exposing people on the same IP from time to time, though ;-)

Anyway, what @Infinity said: he'll pass it on and we'll see what comes up. Not expecting too much myself TBH.


----------



## drmike

mpkossen said:


> AFAIK there's no real policy against multiple accounts on LET.


 

Well you folks should make all their accounts one account  Rename them all to the same name like the Adam/Kevin CVPS move.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle

mpkossen said:


> AFAIK there's no real policy against multiple accounts on LET. We are known for exposing people on the same IP from time to time, though ;-)


 

The only operational policy in LET is to gobble CC's member when they say so.


----------



## peterw

buffalooed said:


> From Nikola's own website profile: http://markovicnikol.../portfolio.html You see from left to right: VPNCast, VPSAce, SSDVPS and A2G Hosting (aim2game). Yep, Nikola designed all those websites for one single client, Chris.


What about servermania?


----------



## Lanarchy




----------



## drmike

peterw said:


> What about servermania?


 

ServerMania is indeed the same company as all the rest mentioned in the thread.


----------



## mpkossen

buffalooed said:


> Well you folks should make all their accounts one account  Rename them all to the same name like the Adam/Kevin CVPS move.


If we ever change the policy, I will ;-) For now, it's allowed I guess, unless they make too many accounts. Let's just say, we keep track of these things.


----------



## drmike

What in the hell?  

Lowendbox is at it again, posting YET ANOTHER offer from these idiots.  This time for the ServerMania "brand":

http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/servermania-7-monthly-1024mb-openvz-vps-in-buffalo-ny/



> ServerMania sent this offer in a while back. Unfortunately we currently have a bit of a backlog, so some offers have been delayed. According to Kevin, this offer was pretty popular when last featured.


Lowendbox has a backlog, yet they posted an ad from the very same company not so long ago:



> VPS Ace – $18/Year 128MB OpenVZ SSD-Cached VPS in Buffalo, NY
> backups, buffalo, exclusive, new york, openvz, vpsace.com June 27, 2013 @ 10:49 pm, by Liam


June 27th. or a whopping SIX offers ago.

Posted again by Liam.  Does he have no shame?

Look at this pattern and who approved the offers for these clowns:

ServerMania – $7 Monthly 1024MB OpenVZ VPS in Buffalo, NY buffalo, new york, openvz, servermania.com July 9, 2013 @ 8:39 pm, by Liam

VPS Ace – $18/Year 128MB OpenVZ SSD-Cached VPS in Buffalo, NY backups, buffalo, exclusive, new york, openvz, vpsace.com June 27, 2013 @ 10:49 pm, by Liam

Aim2Game – $6.75 Month 2048MB OpenVZ 50GB SSD in Buffalo, New York aim2game.com, buffalo, new york, openvz, ssd June 10, 2013 @ 10:19 pm, by Liam

VPS Ace – $7 2048MB OpenVZ VPS in Buffalo, New York backups, buffalo, exclusive, new york, openvz, vpsace.com May 21, 2013 @ 10:04 pm, by Liam

ServerMania – $7 Month or $48/Year 1024MB OpenVZ VPS in Buffalo, New York buffalo, new york, openvz, servermania.com May 13, 2013 @ 8:05 pm, by Liam

ServerMania – $7 Month 1024MB XEN/OnApp Server in Buffalo, New York buffalo, new york, onapp, servermania.com, xen April 12, 2013 @ 9:27 pm, by Liam

VPS Ace – $2/Month 256MB OpenVZ Server in Buffalo, New York buffalo, exclusive, new york, openvz, vpsace.com April 10, 2013 @ 7:55 pm, by *Stephanie Jourgen*

ServerMania – $4/Month 512MB OpenVZ VPS in Buffalo (NY) USA & Toronto Canada buffalo, canada, exclusive, new york, openvz, servermania.com, toronto, USA March 2, 2013 @ 11:12 am, by *Chief *

8 offers since March 2nd.


----------



## SeriesN

buffalooed said:


> What in the hell?
> 
> Lowendbox is at it again, posting YET ANOTHER offer from these idiots.  This time for the ServerMania "brand":
> 
> http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/servermania-7-monthly-1024mb-openvz-vps-in-buffalo-ny/
> 
> Lowendbox has a backlog, yet they posted an ad from the very same company not so long ago:
> 
> June 27th. or a whopping SIX offers ago.
> 
> Posted again by Liam.  Does he have no shame?
> 
> Look at this pattern and who approved the offers for these clowns:
> 
> ServerMania – $7 Monthly 1024MB OpenVZ VPS in Buffalo, NY buffalo, new york, openvz, servermania.com July 9, 2013 @ 8:39 pm, by Liam
> 
> VPS Ace – $18/Year 128MB OpenVZ SSD-Cached VPS in Buffalo, NY backups, buffalo, exclusive, new york, openvz, vpsace.com June 27, 2013 @ 10:49 pm, by Liam
> 
> Aim2Game – $6.75 Month 2048MB OpenVZ 50GB SSD in Buffalo, New York aim2game.com, buffalo, new york, openvz, ssd June 10, 2013 @ 10:19 pm, by Liam
> 
> VPS Ace – $7 2048MB OpenVZ VPS in Buffalo, New York backups, buffalo, exclusive, new york, openvz, vpsace.com May 21, 2013 @ 10:04 pm, by Liam
> 
> ServerMania – $7 Month or $48/Year 1024MB OpenVZ VPS in Buffalo, New York buffalo, new york, openvz, servermania.com May 13, 2013 @ 8:05 pm, by Liam
> 
> ServerMania – $7 Month 1024MB XEN/OnApp Server in Buffalo, New York buffalo, new york, onapp, servermania.com, xen April 12, 2013 @ 9:27 pm, by Liam
> 
> VPS Ace – $2/Month 256MB OpenVZ Server in Buffalo, New York buffalo, exclusive, new york, openvz, vpsace.com April 10, 2013 @ 7:55 pm, by *Stephanie Jourgen*
> 
> ServerMania – $4/Month 512MB OpenVZ VPS in Buffalo (NY) USA & Toronto Canada buffalo, canada, exclusive, new york, openvz, servermania.com, toronto, USA March 2, 2013 @ 11:12 am, by *Chief *
> 
> 8 offers since March 2nd.


Lets add some flavor to it,

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/293178/#Comment_293178

Anyone else smells fish?


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle

Seriously, why hasn't Liam jumped ship? Is the money they're providing that significant? He should put 'driving the LET community into the ground' in his CV.


----------



## drmike

Voss said:


> Seriously, why hasn't Liam jumped ship?


Yeah, good question. I still don't buy Liam not knowing about who owned the site and such.  He's lingering like an old fart.

Antics like this mass promoting/approving ads for a company running 3+ shell companies and pretending like they are different companies, while preventing publishing of other offers --- which probably wouldn't be on CC's network --- is well --- evidence of why a provider shouldn't own a community like LET/LEB.   Same old crap from Buffalo.   'Oh, we don't have a policy about folks doing this shell game, unless they have tooooooo many companies'.  Of course, no such policy or the operators of the site would be slammed in the future about their owned companies and controlled entities.  

What would Webhostingtalk do?

Funny pattern with the folks approving these offers:

Chief,  Stephanie Jourgen, Liam   in that order approving their offers.

Is Liam just a ghost alias for Biloh and crew now ?

Quite the trio of scandalous folks.


----------



## Francisco

Brutal.

There's no other way I can think to describe all of this 

Francisco


----------



## drmike

buffalooed said:


> What would Webhostingtalk do?


Looks like WHT hasn't pruned any of the accounts for this company, which I posted earlier in the thread.

They have multiple corporate memberships!?!?!?!   Guess that's how you have your way and get to be a jacka$$ on WHT, cut them corporate dollars to overlook your own fraudulent misrepresentations.


----------



## Francisco

buffalooed said:


> Looks like WHT hasn't pruned any of the accounts for this company, which I posted earlier in the thread.
> 
> They have multiple corporate memberships!?!?!?!   Guess that's how you have your way and get to be a jacka$$ on WHT, cut them corporate dollars to overlook your own fraudulent misrepresentations.


Nope, Chris Miller can vouch for that <_<

Francisco


----------



## MannDude

buffalooed said:


> Stephanie Jourgen


This is an alias of a Colocrossing employee. _They_ knew back in April when it came to light that LEB had a 'new' employee.

A mod who also posts offers on LEB confirmed this privately.

This isn't my photo, but it was shared with me. This is from back in April. I blued out the names of those involved but the context of the conversation was in regards to a vanishing LEB offer.


----------



## MannDude

Francisco said:


> Nope, Chris Miller can vouch for that <_<
> 
> 
> Francisco


LOL. I think he got banned for the Kevin thing and helping to cover it up. He was only a premium member. WHT cut their losses on that. There were a lot of us who knew for quite a while that Adam = Kevin and hinted towards it heavily in the WHT private forums. Since Chris was my boss at the time I just tried to hint towards it but didn't want to lose my job over blabbing that secret or releasing the proof I had publicly.


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> Stephanie Jourgen


 
Stephanie = CC employee.   Big surprise there, not... 

In re: WHT multiple accounts...

So WHT disallows these multiple owned, same company accounts?  Who should I contact over at WHT for some house cleaning?


----------



## Francisco

buffalooed said:


> Stephanie = CC employee.   Big surprise there, not...
> 
> In re: WHT multiple accounts...
> 
> So WHT disallows these multiple owned, same company accounts?  Who should I contact over at WHT for some house cleaning?


anon-e-mouse is always a good contact.

You could log a ticket on their helpdesk?

The sad part is servermania just got listed again but Liam made mention of a backlog of postings. Somehow they keep getting to the top of that pool...9 times now? Ah well.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude

> Yes a few have sent that thread to us. I can't see that it is the same person through all the tools we have as yet.


That is from anon-e-mouse.

In regards to the LEB thing. Best thing to do is simply inform. Vast majority of consumers don't care about these things so long as they get a good deal. Transparency is meaningless to them if they save a dime and service is up. Other members will get riled up, as will the providers who are forced to wait long periods of time to have their offers posted only to have CC allow their there buddies to 'cut in line', so to speak.


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> Yes a few have sent that thread to us. I can't see that it is the same person through all the tools we have as yet.


So WHT only cares/bans when their internal tools detect something?  Arrgh.  As if these folks are just going to use the same IP address.

All the info is on this thread.  Folks are being lazy.

As for the buyers saving a dime, if people are that cheap, they deserve everything that could be befall them.   If you can't trust the people making the offers to be honest, play fairly, not create fake shell companies, etc.  how can you trust them with your data?


----------



## Francisco

Looks like another few more offers were put up by these people.

SSDVPS has been posted again but this time with SSD boxes. The fact the port is capped at 100mbit/sec leads me to believe that they're renting from CVPS?

Francisco


----------



## ChrisM

MannDude said:


> He was only a premium member.


I was still had a week left of cooperate membership before I got banned and at that point I had it for almost 2 years. I actually canceled my corporate membership on the same day I got banned because I wasn't using it.


----------



## drmike

ServerMania baby! 

Lowendbox can't stop posting offers for these asshats.  Wondering if these folks are deep partners with Colocrossing in a special way.  Seems to the be the method of their madness lately.

100mbit/sec = CVPS calling card.

Renting from CVPS or CC directly -- is their really any difference?

Who stopped being a Colocrossing customer suddenly and dumped a bunch of SSD servers?  Someone must have since CVPS seems to be promoting SSD specials now


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Buffalooed is back!


----------



## jeffm

Thanks to this thread i was able to learn that:

vpsace same as ssdvps, servermania, vpncast, a2g hosting, b2netsolutions.com, net3 inc, aim2game

Which made me more careful and i was able to find these clones:

vizehost the same as orbitgoogle (complete copy of the design)

vpsblast same as bandwagonhost (owned by it7 networks)

ugvps same as chicagovps  (look at their contact us page)

I'm sure we can do a more thorogh investigation to find more connections but i dont have anymore time and i still have to decide who to use for my vps in Buffalo.


----------



## serverian

jeffm said:


> ugvps same as chicagovps  (look at their contact us page)


I don't see a contact us page for ugvps.


----------



## drmike

jeffm said:


> i still have to decide who to use for my vps in Buffalo.


Buffalo is a g*d damn cesspool. Blame Biloh and kid hosting inc.

Buffalo short list:  BuyVM and Backupsy.


----------



## drmike

I better watch, B2net / Colocrossing is hosting Alex Jones' Infowars site:

Non-authoritative answer:
Name: www.infowars.com
Address: 173.226.180.131

Name: www.infowars.com
Address: 198.20.170.90
Name: www.infowars.com
Address: 198.245.71.34

Name: www.infowars.com
Address: 208.100.25.87
Name: www.infowars.com
Address: 208.100.25.88
Name: www.infowars.com
Address: 208.100.25.90
Name: www.infowars.com
Address: 216.240.145.10
Name: www.infowars.com
Address: 65.254.51.34
Name: www.infowars.com
Address: 65.254.54.2
Name: www.infowars.com
Address: 173.226.180.130

Oh wait, they better watch     More reasons to stay off Colocrossings network (big attack target and certainly piped to NSA directly).

Guess it's time I ping Alex Jones.  Overdue since he's so anti-Google, but outsources his Anal-ticks to Google and uses Discuss for his site discussions among other technical blunders related to privacy.

Wonder what his take on embargo breakers and selling to Iran is  ?


----------



## drmike

Add to this hosting cartel, another fake operated brand mass posting on LET/LEB

SERVERHUB

http://serverhub.com...t-corporate.php



--->

Canada Contact Center:

ServerHub®
52453 - 524 Queen Street W
Toronto, ON M5V 2B0 Canada



Now watch this:



http://www.b2netsolu...m/contactus.htm



--->



Server Mania
52453 - 524 Queen Street W
Toronto, Ontario
M5V 2B0
Canada
Toll Free: 1-888-237-6637

Server Mania
52453 - 524 Queen Street W
Toronto, Ontario
M5V 2B0


----------



## Magiobiwan

@buffalooed You should find some info about SonWebHost. I find myself curious how someone could be so... Different.


----------



## drmike

SonWebHost, isn't that fellow from some semi-tropical island?    The fellow seems like he's always, ahh, high.

He's rather harmless.  These other companies being piggy backed out of CC's back yard (Toronto) and offering under hordes of names and regularly on LET/LEB is a problem.


----------



## MannDude

Interestingly, the CC only offers have slowed on LEB the past week or so since the removal of the ServerMania fake review on WHT and the other stuff. Still need to get around to informing the good people over at SlickDeals that all these VPS companies that are being featured on there are more or less one in the same.


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> Interestingly, the CC only offers have slowed on LEB the past week or so since the removal of the ServerMania fake review on WHT and the other stuff. Still need to get around to informing the good people over at SlickDeals that all these VPS companies that are being featured on there are more or less one in the same.


No these companies are NOT more less one in the same.  They indeed are the very SAME company scamming folks with all these brands posing as different companies.

I need to go back and dig up all the KNOWN operating names and republish a list and tally up ads ran totals for LEB/LET.

This shit shouldn't be happening.  It's not gray area, it's entirely deceptive and fraudulent misrepresentations.  Lots of negative comments about each operating company and support.  It's a consistent fingerprint: WHERE offering company = Toronto and WHERE hosting location = Buffalo.   But, with this ServerHub, they got slick with Corexchange and PhoenixNAP locations.   I sniffed that pretty quick   But there's more....

They didn't "diversify" due to being outed and some heat, did they?

Now for those at home wondering, a question to ponder... Didn't CC and affiliates end up with a big client that migrated/left and resulted in tons of IP addresses gone (see that on HE's site) and an inventory of big SSD powered nodes that CVPS and others have started pushing?

Wouldn't happen to have seen nodes with specs like:

E3-1270v2 CPU 8x 240GB Intel 520 SSD’s with LSI-9260-8i in RAID10

If so, clearly more of this hosting cartel moving away from Colocrossing and to... Corexchange in Dallas:

http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20130523005079/en/CoreXchange-Provide-Colocation-Solutions-Dallas-Texas-Data

Sniff, sniff.


----------



## drmike

Now, let's get to work some more.

Other names affiliated/owned by same group include:

Infinitie Networks

Eonix Corporation


You can see here from their IPv4 peers that ServerHub / Eonix Corporation / Infinitie Networks / B2 Net Solutions Inc. are all listed as peers  One in the same company like I told you and related to earlier post revelations:

http://bgp.he.net/AS30693#_prefixes


----------



## lwhite68

thanks guy, been wondering about this vpsace

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1294904

Got no useful response, had to google til i found this thread, must be a forum violation to say what is mentioned in this thread on WHT

Almost every "Recent Posts by Others on ChicagoVPS" facebook is a bad review. They don't even reply to them anymore. Thats all the convincing i need to avoid them. I don't care about my data on a budget vps, if i did I would spend more than $5/mo but after all the bad reviews on fb from people pissed cos their vps is down ya that did it. i dont want any vps that has a poor connection. 

keep up the good work buffalo guy


----------



## MannDude

Some screenshots for your viewing pleasure: http://imgur.com/a/wx2CG (makes it a bit easier to follow/understand)

Well, vpsAce is on LEB again. This would be 12 times since March this or another partner/shell/whatever company has been listed on LEB:

http://lowendbox.com/blog/vps-ace-2month-256mb-openvz-server-in-new-york/ <–First offer by CC alias 'Stephanie Jourgen'
http://lowendbox.com/blog/vps-ace-7-2048mb-openvz-vps-in-buffalo-new-york/
http://lowendbox.com/blog/vps-ace-18year-128mb-openvz-ssd-cached-vps-in-buffalo-ny/
http://lowendbox.com/blog/vpsace-9year-128mb-ssd-cached-in-buffalo-chicago-los-angeles/

http://lowendbox.com/blog/ssd-vps-3-50month-512mb-openvz-ssd-vps-in-los-angeles/
http://lowendbox.com/blog/ssd-vps-6month-1024mb-vswap-ssd-openvz-vps-in-los-angeles/
http://lowendbox.com/blog/ssd-vps-7-2gb-ram-40gb-ssd-openvz-in-los-angeles/

http://lowendbox.com/blog/aim2game-6-75-month-2048mb-openvz-50gb-ssd-in-buffalo-new-york/

http://lowendbox.com/blog/servermania-4month-512mb-openvz-vps-in-new-york-usa-toronto-canada/
http://lowendbox.com/blog/servermania-7-month-1024mb-xenonapp-server-in-buffalo-new-york/
http://lowendbox.com/blog/servermania-7-month-or-48year-1024mb-openvz-vps-in-buffalo-new-york/
http://lowendbox.com/blog/servermania-7-monthly-1024mb-openvz-vps-in-buffalo-ny/

Now, if you were a provider who has been trying to get listed on LEB, wouldn't you be pissed off? You wait, and wait and wait. You offer a solid product and can't get it featured because you won't get on your knees and blow CC.

*EDIT:* I forgot one! VPSNODES was another company on LEB owned by Chris N. So that makes it 13 companies owned by him, with offers since March.


----------



## Tux

/me is a derp, please ignore


----------



## drmike

VPS Ace - 2048 MB $60/year and 4096 $80/year VPS Hosting - Instant SetupLook at what we have over here:

http://slickdeals.net/f/5997392-VPS-Ace-2048-MB-60-year-and-4096-80-year-VPS-Hosting-Instant-Setup

m15x
*Permanently Banned*

Posts: 211, Followers: 4 , Reputation: 75
Member Since: Oct 2011


Rate this thread:
Share This
Voting Feedback


----------



## drmike

and over here:

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1250068

03-23-2013, 10:51 PM
VPSAce
*Disabled*
Join Date: Sep 2011
Posts: 12

VPS Ace – 25% OFF VPS Specials Starting At Only : $14/Year!


----------



## drmike

Anyone considering purchasing from VPS ACE or any of the other affiliated shell companies needs to think long and hard.

Administrators of other reputable forums have found it "right" to ban this company and some of their shell companies.  Lowendtalk and Lowendbox however continue to churn out ads for this hosting cartel.


----------



## MannDude

Ah, glad to see SlickDeals catching on.

CVPS was the only provider that was 'allowed' to be posted there. URPad was featured once, and Adam was texting URPad-Chris all angry and upset. Long story short, we got each other's post removed as Adam/Kevin kept editing our wiki and telling members to go their offer instead. Dumb kids. Surprised to see all these 'not related to CC and totally independent companies' being shilled on that site too.

Someone should go post a good offer on slickdeals from a vps company represented here, in a non-CC location, and see how quickly they get it down-voted to oblivion.


----------



## drmike

So Slickdeals has some Colocrossing bias?  I wonder why...  Never used the site / unfamiliar other than in passing name.


----------



## lwhite68

already knew CVPS was bad cos of their facebook page, didnt know anything about VPSAce, so i read this whole thread, was long but worth it, didnt really understand it cos im a noob but i kind of assumed same people who owns CVPS also owns VPSAce which is all i needed to know to avoid VPSAce


----------



## dcdan

jeffm said:


> ...
> vpsblast same as bandwagonhost (owned by it7 networks)
> 
> ...


We do not hide the fact that run both bandwagonhost and vpsblast. They are different services ran on different hardware. To be honest I am not sure why we were dragged into this discussion. We were featured @ LEB twice in the past 12 months (bandwagon deals only), and on WHT I only have one account (and use it to post our promos for both our services).


----------



## lwhite68

was shocked to see kev from b2net solutions mentioned, i spoke with him a few times on msn and irc in the past (2003-2004) when b2shells (hosting for irc shells) was still around.. lost touch with him after i moved to ispeeds in 2004 (for cheaper prices) but he was cool


----------



## drmike

lwhite68 said:


> was shocked to see kev from b2net solutions mentioned, i spoke with him a few times on msn and irc in the past (2003-2004) when b2shells (hosting for irc shells) was still around.. lost touch with him after i moved to ispeeds in 2004 (for cheaper prices) but he was cool


This entire thread isn't about Kev  Rather about B2 Net and Chris the owner.  Shell-company-galora.  He might have been cool, but the shell games with these many companies of his posing as different companies isn't.

No doubt it's the same company.  That b2shells.com whois info points to Kev and company = B2 Net Solutions.  Domain registered 2004-03-10.


----------



## drmike

dcdan said:


> We do not hide the fact that run both bandwagonhost and vpsblast. They are different services ran on different hardware. To be honest I am not sure why we were dragged into this discussion. We were featured @ LEB twice in the past 12 months (bandwagon deals only), and on WHT I only have one account (and use it to post our promos for both our services).


Well, I didn't bring you into this thread.

I think you are a tad better than others with the brands and disguising.

Top level observations:

http://vpsblast.net/about.php

"VPS Blast is a brand of IT7 Networks"

= Good.

The footers on that site says:

"Copyright © 2012 IT7 Networks Inc"

= Good

This:

http://it7.net/

"We provide quality webhosting services to a wide base of customers since 2004. We deliver the best possible features and service availability to our customers. IT7 Networks operates under several different trademarks in Europe and North America."

No mention or link to the "different trademarks".

= BAD but likely some reasoning behind that.

Now the bad or what may have others thinking in some other way 

link: http://bandwagonhost.com/

No mention of the parent brand there.  No About Us or similar page.

The only mention of IT7 is within the FAQ:



> Aren't you going to disappear with my money tomorrow?
> 
> 
> We've been around for quite a while; our parent company, IT7 Networks, operates since 2004. Bandwagonhost servers are managed by the same team of experts who manage many other mid- and high-end webhosting environments.


Overall, yes, much better, not a shell game player.

My advice:

1. About Us style pages on sites.

2. Footer - add to copyright the parent company:

(i.e. Copyright 2013, AnotherVPS Company a Big Corporation company


----------



## dcdan

Thank you for your comments, I will make it more apparent that IT7 runs Bandwagon Host too. I have modified the footer @ Bandwagon host, however, seems like adding an About Us page would require some messing with the code, which I will do once we get the new KiwiVM update out


----------



## drmike

All good @dcdan.  If one person sees/thinks something 10 others probably are noticing/thinking the same.

Glad to see a positive and clean slate with your companies.


----------

